# It was the happiest day of my life...!!!



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so happy ..In fact I am floating in the air.  couldn't stop smiling since yesterday. I was so excited that I drove my car @9.30pm without switching on headlight for about 1/4 mile. I lost couple of hours sleep over the excitement and can't stop blabbering to my husband even today. :banana All of this is not enough for me. so here I am, bragging to you all as well.

Wondering what caused all this!! I gave 6mins ice breaker speech in toastmaster club. It well so well. I was very nervous whole time. my voice got struck couple of times, I had to refer the notes couple of times,my hands were shaking when try to do some gestures, Still I made it to the end and I made people laugh and answer my questions. I was so nervous that I put others in the spot light , questioned others that calmed my nervous little. I was very worried about this humour concept in my speech. I knew I would be very nervous, I memorized few fun things to say. I thought no one would laugh but everyone did. I received 7 review notes , every one said It was very impressive for a first speech. One guy even asked me if I do public speaking often. I was speechless when I heard that. I have all those review notes with me. I am going to start making a toastmaster scrap book album. My self confidence was at rock bottom before my speech. After the speech I thought not bad , thank god it I did not embarrass myself by speaking funny. When I received my evaluation and all those reviews my self confidence hit the roof. This made me realize I have more capacity than I am aware of .


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

:clap You did it! Pretty soon you will be giving speeches as if it was a old hat you put on everytime you accept a applauds, hoorah for you!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good for you with the Toastmaster club.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Cherry said:


> :clap You did it! Pretty soon you will be giving speeches as if it was a old hat you put on everytime you accept a applauds, hoorah for you!


Thanks cherry. I can't wait to get there 

Thanks unsure.


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

You hit the nail when you said that you now realise you have more capacity than you realise. Don't sell yourself short!! You have great potential and I'm glad you finally had a glimpse of what's to come.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

That's fantastic. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Tungsten

Thanks B_Mamba. I like your signature lines. It sure was an enlightenment to discover something about myself.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Woohoo!! Way to go!!! :banana


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to kick nervousness's *** lol


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Right on dora. That the kind of stuff that gets us where we belong. Your confidence shows and very impressive. Just send toastmasters to my town and Ill be set. :nw Congrats!!!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:yay :yay :yay :yay Yay Dora!!!! 

I should go back to my toastmasters group too. Not yet though. lol


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone :group , for all your praises. It can never be too much.


----------

